# Drakelow Tunnels Open Day 29-01-2012



## Derelict-UK (Jan 18, 2012)

*New Date confirmed as the 6th of May 2012, we have already had a massive amount of people putting their names forward!!
*
Details are still the same as the last tour...

This will be a guided tour and you will not be able to go off on your own, however photography will be allowed (for non commercial use). Long exposures will have to be short exposures lol, or take a flashgun. 

The tour will be include the old Rover side and the newer Government side.

Adult prices are £10.00 each and Child prices are £5.00 each.

Tours will start from 12.00pm on Sunday the 6th of May.

There is no limit on places.

You must contact [email protected] to register your name(s) before you come along.


We don't have many open days and Subbrit don't have anything booked for a while, so it's worth coming if you haven't had the chance before.

Some parts of the complex have changed too during the renovations of the complex

Any questions, just ask.


Mike.

For further info...

www.drakelow-tunnels.co.uk


----------



## Chongo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey,
Just for a bit of advice down there, Long exposures and tripods are certainly the way to go. Flashguns down there ruin the entire photo.

if you haven't been there before you will see how incredibly dramatic it is. Loads of different contrasts. The musky damp smell adds to the effect ( shame you can't capture that in a photo! ), something i have toyed down there with is using flashlights place around around to brighten areas up without having to use a flash!

Hope that helps


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 30, 2012)

Was a really good day, thanks for anyone who came down. We had about 60 people in total.

A little something extra, I got 6 images published online in the Daily Mail too, it has a nice little write up about it and some images from the tour....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-attack-opened-public.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## Derelict-UK (Apr 12, 2012)

*New Date confirmed as the 6th of May 2012, we have already had a massive amount of people putting their names forward!!
*
Details are still the same as the last tour...

This will be a guided tour and you will not be able to go off on your own, however photography will be allowed (for non commercial use). Long exposures will have to be short exposures lol, or take a flashgun. 

The tour will be include the old Rover side and the newer Government side.

Adult prices are £10.00 each and Child prices are £5.00 each.

Tours will start from 12.00pm on Sunday the 6th of May.

There is no limit on places.

You must contact [email protected] to register your name(s) before you come along.


We don't have many open days and Subbrit don't have anything booked for a while, so it's worth coming if you haven't had the chance before.

Some parts of the complex have changed too during the renovations of the complex

Any questions, just ask.


Mike.

For further info...

www.drakelow-tunnels.co.uk


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 12, 2012)

Can you PM me the postcode because I'm really interested in coming along dependent on distance


----------



## imyimyimy (Apr 15, 2012)

sounds interesting, i haven't explored in a good while now summers here


----------

